# Keyframes bei Premiere



## sight011 (21. September 2008)

Wie bekommt man es nochmal hin bei Premiere Keyframes zu setzen?


----------



## chmee (22. September 2008)

Im Effektefenster erscheint eine Timeline, wo man -denk ich jetzt- die Uhr anschaltet ( vor dem Effektnamen ) und dann die Keys setzt.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (26. September 2008)

F1 drücken! 

Der Hund mal wieder das Handbuch gefressen... ;-] ?

Sorry aber das ist eigentlich eine  Frage 

Chmee hat jedenfalls recht denke auch Ich, allerdings: Jetzt


----------

